# Nibbling on finger??



## amandalynn (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been scouring the web for as much information on bettas as I can find, and I've come across several people writing about how they let their bettas nibble on their finger. There is even a video on YouTube of someone putting their tongue in the fishtank and letting the betta bite it! 

I was just wondering if anyone on here does anything like that with their betta. Is it harmful to the fish? Does it hurt your finger if he bites? I thought it was sort of interesting that people do that.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

MY fish nibble my fingers a lot.. It's really just a pressure. 

I seriously doubt your beta has more punch than my blue gouramis.


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't expect that it would hurt, but I've heard it's bad to touch your fish - your hands have acid, germs, oils, on them.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't want to stick my tongue in the tank. ewwww.


----------



## Menolly (Jan 7, 2008)

I pet my betta when I feed him, but I make sure to wash my hands and rinse them thoroughly first. my grandmother had a goldfish that she petted all the time, until the cat realized that the fish would go to the top of the tank when the water was disturbed, and ate the fish.


----------



## amandalynn (Jan 4, 2008)

Menolly said:


> I pet my betta when I feed him, but I make sure to wash my hands and rinse them thoroughly first. my grandmother had a goldfish that she petted all the time, until the cat realized that the fish would go to the top of the tank when the water was disturbed, and ate the fish.


Wow! That's tragic. 

I just thought it was odd that people would pet fish, or let them nibble their fingers. I guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I do a funny thing with my 5 bettas where each of them has to nibble my finger before they get their pellets. lol


----------



## sean_x1 (Jan 26, 2008)

my betta bites me....when ever he gets the chance, you can feel the small teeths and everthing


----------



## Jade999 (Feb 23, 2008)

My betta Crimson seems to be afriad of hands and fingers... its hard enough to take him out of his tank to do a partial water change and clean the tank...on the other hand my otto's love being pet...which is strange


----------



## nikkeita (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, just like Tarzan. Mine used to nibble my finger while I fed it. Now he gets freaked out when my hand even gets close to the tank, even to feed him. I blame my cat though, she spent all night tormenting the poor thing, that I had to move the tank to a higher shelf. 

I think it tickles


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, i pet my betta once, he didn't seem to mind... i made it a habit of my bettas that if they want their food... they have to jump, at least once for it. haha, they're REALLY cute when they jump, I show my bettas off to my friends and they're thrilled about it, so are my parents, haha, they make their betta do it too... cuz I trained it. now they're all fat cuz whenever there is ppl we want to show their "jumping" skills, we have to feed them. It could of course be that they know its feeding time, I have schedule to feed them 3 in the afternoon, and 2 for dinner.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

it feels like sandpaper running across your finger. doesnt hurt 
kina cute


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

My fish is scared of my hands


----------

